# More Free Magazines for Fire



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a list of 23 magazines offering their current issue free - no subscription to worry about canceling later. For Fire users only. On amazon.com, below the "Subscribe Now" box on the right side of the page there's the "Buy Current Issue" box with the prices listed as $0.00.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5165567011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DVHJAATVS2XE96SZP14&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1359734342&pf_rd_i=2735187011

Or on the Fire itself, go to Newsstand > Store - front page there has "Try a Free Issue" and the magazines available. And there's still the list (below that) of the magazines currently offering a 90-day free trial (instead of the usual 14-day free trial for Kindle magazines & newspapers).

Either way, just be sure to click on "Buy current issue" rather than "Subscribe now".

I'm building up way too many (free) magazines on my Fire & Kindle for iPad app! Yikes!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. I just got a bunch.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did too - kept waiting for my Fire to tell me I was out of memory....but they're all there.  I've got to get busy reading some magazines!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh good! More magazines that will sit around unread for weeks!  But at least they're digital and not paper....  I've found my habit of letting subscription issues stack up for a bit then reading in a binge hasn't changed much with digital, but at least my house is a bit less cluttered.









Thanks for the heads-up, Meemo. Some interesting mags that I probably won't ever subscribe to but it's fun to get a glance at.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Very cool.  Thanks!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the tip!  I downloaded several.  I didn't notice on the first download until it was too late but it was delivered to my older Kindle and not the Fire.  Won't let me change it either.  Anyone know where you can reset the default so future deliveries go to the correct device?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks info. Tried a couple and they look okay but would be better on an ipad size screen.  Fire screen size great for books. will there be a 9" Fire soon? Rumors of a 7" ipad abound. One could afford both a 7 and 9" Fire (assuming similar pricing) and still pay no more than one ipad. Hmmm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! I downloaded several. I didn't notice on the first download until it was too late but it was delivered to my older Kindle and not the Fire. Won't let me change it either. Anyone know where you can reset the default so future deliveries go to the correct device?


If you have any eInk kindles on the account, they'll always be listed alphabetically before the Fire or other devices -- even if you name the Fire AAAARDVARK. You just have to remember to change it when you purchase.

BUT, anything you purchase. . .even free issues. . . .are in your archive. You should be able to go to MYK and send it to the device you want it on from there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting the magazine links. I just downloaded a copy of _Reminisce_ by the Reader's Digest. It's a great magazine with stories and photos from the 1930s-1960s.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> thanks info. Tried a couple and they look okay but would be better on an ipad size screen. Fire screen size great for books. will there be a 9" Fire soon? Rumors of a 7" ipad abound. One could afford both a 7 and 9" Fire (assuming similar pricing) and still pay no more than one ipad. Hmmm.


That's true of all magazines - when I can, I send them to my iPad rather than the Fire. But you can double tap the screen to increase the size - and on at least some of them (Esquire being one) you can choose the "text" view to read articles in text mode so that you don't have to move the screen around.

I actually went through 2 or 3 magazines yesterday so I could delete them - I'd run way low on memory and couldn't even download all the magazines I picked up. Most of them are fairly large files, apparently.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you have any eInk kindles on the account, they'll always be listed alphabetically before the Fire or other devices -- even if you name the Fire AAAARDVARK. You just have to remember to change it when you purchase.
> 
> BUT, anything you purchase. . .even free issues. . . .are in your archive. You should be able to go to MYK and send it to the device you want it on from there.


Unfortunately, these particular freebies can't be sent to other devices - I just tried but got the notice that it can't be sent to that device - and on the Newsstand page it does say "This offer is only available to Kindle Fire customers." But it should show up on etexlady's Fire to download from there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Unfortunately, these particular freebies can't be sent to other devices - I just tried but got the notice that it can't be sent to that device - and on the Newsstand page it does say "This offer is only available to Kindle Fire customers." But it should show up on etexlady's Fire to download from there.


I think it depends on the magazine.

Previously, I'd gotten an issue of _The Atlantic_ and forgot to change the default and it went to my K4. But on MYK and can now send it to any of my devices.

I also got an issue of _Consumer Reports_. It was only able to be delivered to my Fire.

Yesterday I got _Maximum PC_ and had it delivered to my Xoom. Where it is. But I was also able to download it to my Fire from the Fire and on MYK it can be sent there or to my RAZR phone.

So, I'm thinking you have to have a registered Fire to get the offer, but, depending on the magazine, there may be other devices to which you can download the free issues.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you have any eInk kindles on the account, they'll always be listed alphabetically before the Fire or other devices -- even if you name the Fire AAAARDVARK. You just have to remember to change it when you purchase.
> 
> BUT, anything you purchase. . .even free issues. . . .are in your archive. You should be able to go to MYK and send it to the device you want it on from there.


I thought the same thing....just go to MYK and send the magazine to the Fire. Nope, won't let me. A statement appears saying "cannot send to selected device". I could understand if I was asking to deliver to my iPad or a non-Kindle device.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cou


Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it depends on the magazine.
> 
> Previously, I'd gotten an issue of _The Atlantic_ and forgot to change the default and it went to my K4. But on MYK and can now send it to any of my devices.
> 
> ...


Could be - but of the 10 free issues I picked up yesterday via this "For Fire Owners Only" offer (and ordered them from the Fire so they downloaded to the Fire), I couldn't send any of them to my iPad.

On the other hand, I just did an experiment and ordered a different one from the website instead of from the Fire, and told it to send to my iPad. It did. When I went into MYK to try to send it to my Fire I got the "can't send to selected device" message, and it doesn't show up in the Archives on my Fire to download it. Apparently most of these free issues can only go on one device.

So dang it, I should've ordered from my laptop and had them all sent to my iPad! It's got way more memory, plus of course magazines are easier to read on the iPad than on the Fire... Lesson learned for next time - at least try to send it to the iPad!


----------



## tdorr (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks!  Just got a bunch today.


----------

